# Anyone want to be my coach? Seriously?



## BBW4Chattery (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm 31.5 years old... I've *NEVER *attended any kind of formal event. Ever.

Ok, I accidentally lied. I went to a wedding when I was 6 years old and another when I was 19 years old. I also attended a May Dance when I was 12 years old.

Other than those three, nothing, never... ever.

I've been invited to fraternity semi-formals, holiday formals, event galas, and obviously, my high school had proms... but these were things I never felt like I could attend for various reasons.

The main reason was anxiety. I get into a ball of self-hating stress when I'm invited to an event.

I need a coach because in 5 weeks, I have two MAJOR events to attend in the SAME night. I can't get out of either of them because I've committed to help put them on and have a financial commitment in both as well.

I'd like someone to inspire me, talk me down when I freak out, help me review clothing options, and just generally tell me it's going to be ok... Both of these groups make me feel hideous and awful... (one is high school the other is high class)... but going to both, and having fun, would be such a major accomplishment in my life.

I'm not going to worry about having a date because that just isn't going to happen. I don't know anyone and I never meet guys so the chances of me having one are slim... so we can ignore that part of the coaching.

Ugh, I'm anxious in my tummy just thinking about it.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Sep 24, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> I'm 31.5 years old... I've *NEVER *attended any kind of formal event. Ever.
> 
> Ok, I accidentally lied. I went to a wedding when I was 6 years old and another when I was 19 years old. I also attended a May Dance when I was 12 years old.
> 
> ...



I hate it when people don't post on people's threads. I feel like I post some great stuff and NO ONE every acknowledges it!

Anyway, I digress. 

I would love to help, although I make no guaranteers on effectiveness or success. Let me know how!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm here to help if you need it, whether on this thread, PM or via Facebook. My homepage is on my profile.


----------



## aocutiepi (Sep 26, 2010)

Same, will help as you need it. I was a fat sorority girl and went to years worth of formal events so I know how hard and intimidating it can be. 

Feel free to PM me and I'll check this thread now and again too. I'm not a big poster but I read a lot and interject when needed.


----------



## Dansinfool (Nov 15, 2010)

Willing to lend you an ear and help coach you. As you can see people on here will try and help you out.
You can send me a PM or continue to write on here.


----------



## Tau (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm more than happy to help too. Feel free to message me any time - I'll give you my contact details. Do you have the time to speak to a professional as well - this sounds like quite an anxiety disorder and while we can offer a ton of love and advice we're not right there with you and an actual presence talking you through your worries can also be a great help. Major, major hugz chick.


----------

